# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Destined to be bald

## Jackito

Is there anything you can actually do if you're destined to be Norwood 6 or is everything currently available considered pointless?

I want to know if there's anything that can be done to save your hair before it gets to the stage of being a lost cause? Can a hair transplant be an open option to me in the future if timed correctly and mixed with the right treatments? I refuse to go bald! my head shape does not suit it.. I have a very long oblong face which would just be accentuated if I was to lose my hair. It would kill off my sex and social life completely. 

I'm currently a Norwood 2, mature hairline at 19. My balding relative was Norwood 6 during his 40's so I'm likely going to be shaving my head during 30's if I don't combat the loss. Let's say I have 20 years to salvage as much hair as possible.. I'm in a reasonably good position for moment especially at this day and age where treatments are originating and advancing. I'm optimistic about saving my hair and open to all idea's from other people!

If you're reading this and happen to be or know someone who is following the same path as me then please do comment! I want to know if there's any point in trying to battle this life destroying condition while I still have the option to. I hope there's many other's out there who have the same attitude towards hair loss like I do because I simply refuse to give up.

----------


## Jackito

Anyone?

----------


## GroughBack

Jackito, are you using any topical treatments other than rogaine??

----------


## Jackito

> Jackito, are you using any topical treatments other than rogaine??


 I am using none as of now.. the one treatment I am tempted to use is finasteride. Rogaine seems like too much hassle and I've heard stories of men who stopped taking it for as little as 3/4 days and lost hair.

----------


## GroughBack

I started with internal Saw palmetto, got some results but not much. When I started applying it topically along with internal. I noticed a dramatic change, helped tremendously right away. I'm not sure if this work in the same way with Fin, they both directly impact DHT. Seems to me that its important to have a topical routine as well.

----------


## GroughBack

Jackito, you might be interested in this study, in 2014 a team of Korean researchers published a study on pumpkin seed oil and its effects on pattern hair loss. The study’s results made hair loss headlines across the world.

After 24 weeks of treatment with pumpkin seed oil, patients with mild to moderate pattern hair loss saw a significant increase in self-rated hair growth and satisfaction scores compared to the placebo group.

Most impressively, the pumpkin seed oil group saw a 40% increase in hair count. And when it comes to human hair loss studies, a 40% increase in hair count over 24 weeks is amazing.

For example, a 40% increase in hair count is four times higher than the hair count increases observed in studies on men using 1mg of Finasteride (Propecia) over 48 weeks. That’s 4x the hair count increase, in half the number of weeks!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24864154

----------


## GroughBack

When I found this study, I searched the web for products that contain Saw palmetto and pumpkin seed oil and found hairmetto, this is what I have been using.

----------


## GroughBack

I think he is doing his best to prevent baldness, HT's should always be a last option. They are a temporary solution with an expiration date.

----------


## Jackito

> I think he is doing his best to prevent baldness, HT's should always be a last option. They are a temporary solution with an expiration date.


 How are hair transplants a temporary solution? They're the only long term, effective treatment we have available right now..

----------


## GroughBack

How, many people do you know who have had many? Alot! The realistic lifetime cap is around 8,000. This makes this approach the definition of temporary.

----------


## GroughBack

With the embarrassment of patchy eventually failed grafts to wear for the remainder of your life. This will make a bald naturally colored head look pretty. Just better to know with work, you'll hold on to your real hair nearly as long. Difficult to walk around proud, when people not in this forum will look at it as  failed attempt of vanity, whether it is or not.
I understand, and sm not trying to be a jerk here, just honest.

----------


## 343

Hey mate I also suffered this problem in my early 20s and I tried everything I could to stop it.The humiliation no one would look at me the same saying to myself no woman would ever find me attractive. Now I am  in my late 30s and I still have an issue with it the only difference is now I am not so sensitive about peoples remarks,looks and so on. I honestly don't think I will ever accept it either I still where a cap everywhere but also when I take it off I just do not seem to care as much as I used to. I will say though as you age it does get easier to deal with I was just really sensitive when I was younger most days I just wanted to end my own life. I don't have those thoughts anymore the advice I can offer you is if you really want to keep it go the minoxidil route and get a high quality shampoo/conditioner and some type of fungus cleaner that gets rid of the bacteria build up from a hair restoration place as they have all the best products for all your needs you can get it all online these days. Take the propecia pills also and saw palametto pills and follow all the instructions closely as it will keep falling out if you become lazy and complacent and skip a couple a days here and there this saved me for about 8 years but by the time I had reached the age of 28 and spent thousands on it it still did not look right it looked like a birds nest. As you can imagine myself esteem was completely shot by this time. It was my younger sister who had convinced me to shave it off and when she did shave it off the amount of relief that came off my shoulders was huge because all of a sudden I did not have to think about having to brush it or try and hide it from public view it had taken away most of the angst and believe me everybody around you does not care their worried about their own lives its just what we tell ourselves over and over until where convinced it is the most hideous thing known to man. The best advice I will offer you until they find the real cure is just shave it really short and keep it like that until you get used to that look then shave it completely off when your ready to. It may take a few years to get to that stage of acceptance but like I said you do get used to it heck I can't even imagine what I would look like with hair now and all the people I come into contact with say the exact same thing the only person saying baldness does not suit you is yourself as I have been through it all hope that helps.

----------


## Jackito

> Hey mate I also suffered this problem in my early 20s and I tried everything I could to stop it.The humiliation no one would look at me the same saying to myself no woman would ever find me attractive. Now I am  in my late 30s and I still have an issue with it the only difference is now I am not so sensitive about peoples remarks,looks and so on. I honestly don't think I will ever accept it either I still where a cap everywhere but also when I take it off I just do not seem to care as much as I used to. I will say though as you age it does get easier to deal with I was just really sensitive when I was younger most days I just wanted to end my own life. I don't have those thoughts anymore the advice I can offer you is if you really want to keep it go the minoxidil route and get a high quality shampoo/conditioner and some type of fungus cleaner that gets rid of the bacteria build up from a hair restoration place as they have all the best products for all your needs you can get it all online these days. Take the propecia pills also and saw palametto pills and follow all the instructions closely as it will keep falling out if you become lazy and complacent and skip a couple a days here and there this saved me for about 8 years but by the time I had reached the age of 28 and spent thousands on it it still did not look right it looked like a birds nest. As you can imagine myself esteem was completely shot by this time. It was my younger sister who had convinced me to shave it off and when she did shave it off the amount of relief that came off my shoulders was huge because all of a sudden I did not have to think about having to brush it or try and hide it from public view it had taken away most of the angst and believe me everybody around you does not care their worried about their own lives its just what we tell ourselves over and over until where convinced it is the most hideous thing known to man. The best advice I will offer you until they find the real cure is just shave it really short and keep it like that until you get used to that look then shave it completely off when your ready to. It may take a few years to get to that stage of acceptance but like I said you do get used to it heck I can't even imagine what I would look like with hair now and all the people I come into contact with say the exact same thing the only person saying baldness does not suit you is yourself as I have been through it all hope that helps.


 Have you ever thought about having SMP done? I've seen many results on the internet of individuals who have had the procedure done and it makes them look 1000x better. It gives back that colour to the skin that a bald head deprives.  Also frames the face better.

----------


## Jackito

> With the embarrassment of patchy eventually failed grafts to wear for the remainder of your life. This will make a bald naturally colored head look pretty. Just better to know with work, you'll hold on to your real hair nearly as long. Difficult to walk around proud, when people not in this forum will look at it as  failed attempt of vanity, whether it is or not.
> I understand, and sm not trying to be a jerk here, just honest.


 What Norwood is my right temple? It feels higher than a Norwood 2 which is what it's been classified as in the past. It just seems to vertical to be a Norwood 2. The left side of my hairline is okay.. seems to be receding a lot slower than the right.

----------


## 343

> Have you ever thought about having SMP done? I've seen many results on the internet of individuals who have had the procedure done and it makes them look 1000x better. It gives back that colour to the skin that a bald head deprives.  Also frames the face better.


 Thanks I might look into this down the track.But as I posted earlier I have wasted thousands on this in the past already and I'm getting close to 40 now. So the way I see it I don't have to buy a lamborghini as I have gone through my midlife crisis in my 20s thanks for the thought.

----------


## 343

> Excellent perspective 
> 
> *https://hubpages.com/style/My-Daily-...air-Transplant*


 Thank you I think your procedure has gone very well. I am scared that if I had the procedure done they will probably announce we have cured baldness the very next day. I hope the transplant keeps going well it looks so painful.

----------


## online

I started with internal Saw palmetto, got some results but not much.

----------


## GroughBack

> What Norwood is my right temple? It feels higher than a Norwood 2 which is what it's been classified as in the past. It just seems to vertical to be a Norwood 2. The left side of my hairline is okay.. seems to be receding a lot slower than the right.


 Still looks like a 2!

----------


## Hairhope4ever

Jackito,

I began losing hair at 17, and I was a NW6. Long story short, the only surgeon who gave me a successful result, after 4 botched surgeries, was Dr. Umar. I'm having a second and final procedure with him in October as a result, and quite frankly I am looking forward to a procedure in the first time in my life because of the result he produced for me the first time around in my 6500FUE mega session.

There are viable options and surgeons out there who can treat NW6's. My advice is to do your homework and research for as long as it takes you. Moreover, if propecia is incurring side effects for you I strongly recommend to stop taking it. Save your money for a reputable surgeon you feel comfortable with.

----------


## tjazz

can you take both internal saw palmetto/pumpkin seed and topical? would this be overkill?

----------


## GroughBack

Its not at all overkill, personally I have been taking saw Palmetto pumpkin seed internal for several years, with a modest amount of success. It's not until I added topical saw palmetto pumpkin seed that I saw a tremendous amount of re growth!! I leave it in overnight with a shower cap on. I can not stress to you how important super critical CO2 Extraction is for saw palmetto, both the topical and internal. If it is not extracted i9n this way it is virtually worthless. When it is extracted in this way, several studies show equality and even superiority to Finasteride.  I can give you a couple product names if you would like, if not make sure it's CO2 extracted. This is very, very important if you want results.

----------


## tjazz

thanks for the info.  yeah i would be appreciative of any products recommendations you could give.  for topical I have been looking at hairmetto- seems like a good product.  not sure about internal

----------


## GroughBack

I swear by hairmetto. For internal there are two products to take hairomega 3 in 1 dht blocker (2 morning and 2 night) https://drformulas.com/products/hair...485.1507966939

and triquetra health saw palmetto and pumkin seed oil (1 a day morning)
http://www.triquetrahealth.com/saw-p...nic/4592974774

The 3 in 1 has many vitamins and minerals that hair needs, and triquetra is the best SP internal there is hands down.

If your really serious, get a 20 vibrating brush from amazon and use 15 mins a day.

----------


## tjazz

do you take both internal products? just wondering cause i would rather choose just one out of budgetary concerns

----------


## tjazz

kudos on your decision. i applaud anyone going this route.  the unfortunate truth is - some people dont look good with a shaved head.  a lot depends on head shape, facial features and overall build.  

ive seen it look great on people- others will look more sickly- and some scary/villanous.  oh well- no easy solution.

----------


## pajason

> Is there anything you can actually do if you're destined to be Norwood 6 or is everything currently available considered pointless?
> 
> I want to know if there's anything that can be done to save your hair before it gets to the stage of being a lost cause? Can a hair transplant be an open option to me in the future if timed correctly and mixed with the right treatments? I refuse to go bald! my head shape does not suit it.. I have a very long oblong face which would just be accentuated if I was to lose my hair. It would kill off my sex and social life completely. 
> 
> I'm currently a Norwood 2, mature hairline at 19. My balding relative was Norwood 6 during his 40's so I'm likely going to be shaving my head during 30's if I don't combat the loss. Let's say I have 20 years to salvage as much hair as possible.. I'm in a reasonably good position for moment especially at this day and age where treatments are originating and advancing. I'm optimistic about saving my hair and open to all idea's from other people!
> 
> If you're reading this and happen to be or know someone who is following the same path as me then please do comment! I want to know if there's any point in trying to battle this life destroying condition while I still have the option to. I hope there's many other's out there who have the same attitude towards hair loss like I do because I simply refuse to give up.


 A good hair transplant for a NW6 is different than a good one for a NW3.  For a NW6 you could get a decent hairline and midscalp and let the crown go, or go very light in the crown,  Basically this would give you a NW3 type of pattern.  Maybe not a full head of hair but enough to frame the face and make you look like a normal slightly balding 40 year old.  At 50 you would have more hair than most men and at 60 a lot more.  Its like a B cup trying to get implants you don't want to see her as a double D just go to a C cup and be happy with what you've got!  Also SMP is going to somewhat change the game in hair transplants.  SMP can make somewhat thin looking hair look pretty full, similar to a good concealer.  So instead of a NW6 needing 8k grafts to look like he has a decent head of hair it might only take 5 or 6k.

----------


## GroughBack

tjazz, I started with just HairOmega internal, but the color changed and I started to question the effectiveness of the SP in HairOmega. Love the vitamin and mineral profile of HairOmega, so I didn't want to give it up, and just added an SP that I know for a fact is effective. So the answer is yes, I do take both. I think if I were to do things in a more affordable way, I would get "ADAM" from Now Foods for the vitamin and mineral complex, and stick to Triquettra for the Saw Palmetto. The now foods "Adam" is $17 for 120 Tablets. That's 4 months worth, so that wouldn't really be noticeable financially.

----------


## tjazz

hey Grough.  Thanks for the info.  ive been using the triquetra for 2 months.  im happy with it.  i went to reorder and i noticed the price had nearly doubled! almost $50 a bottle.  

wondering if there are any cheaper alternatives with similar quality

----------


## GroughBack

Tjazz, Glad you're happy with it, I haven't found one. Hard to believe that it's that difficult to find a good SP, but it seems to be. Have you tried adding taurine 4,000 mg and L carnatine tartrate 1,000 mg from now foods yet?? These along with the topical and internal SP, have been the most effective supplements in growing hair back for me.

btw $23 here: 

https://www.amazon.com/Palmetto-Extr...h+saw+palmetto

----------


## Ella

This is what I was looking for, thank you more for the link.

----------


## Diffuse33

Currently a NW2? Yes, you have every chance and reason to fight it and are not destined to go completely bald. I have seen a few people come back from a serious diffuse NW6 pattern to almost a full head of hair. Yes, I understand a diffuse pattern is somewhat different to the NW scale, however both ultimately lead to baldness. You say your relative, do you mean your father was a nw6 in his 40s? If that is the case that is actually pretty good, my Dad was a NW6 by 28/29! I'm diffusing all over at age 33, and all I can say is I'm not going down without a fight. Good luck whatever you choose to do.

----------


## lasigi

Due to medication, lost hair every time I brushed, every time I washed, seemingly every time I touched my head! I started taking Aldactone (Spironolactone) 25mg 10 months ago for alopecia and saw instant results. In 2 weeks my hair stopped shedding and I grew back all the hair I had lost in past 2 years. Now due to spirolactone I no longer lose hair!! My husband uses finasteride to stop hair loss. He has great results too.

----------


## Logicdesigns

Finding the *best social media agencies in Egyp*t could be a tiring and time-consuming task but no more! We are Logic Designs and we offer a range of social media marketing services that are delivered by our highly professional and experienced staff. Visit us for more info.

----------

